# General Opinion on Hedgie Ownership



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

So I must admit this isn't the easiest thing to write, but I wanted to get the general opinion of the other owners out there on these guys, and the possibility of rehoming them. I'm thinking about their health and happiness over my own with them, and there are several factors that worry me about the coming winter, and its namely money and their health.

In short for the past 7 years I"ve slowly dug myself a giant credit hole, like most americans, I'm part of the whole economy collapse, and over the next several months I will be declaring bankruptcy, despite trying to find another job. I'm currently employed and been so for 7 years, but its basically 5 months of 50+ hours followed by 7 months of 20 to 25 hours a week, and it doesn't pay the bills. The second I'm caught up, its fall and my season is done. But money is a big factor here.

First is keeping my guys warm. I live in a 200 years old house with bad windows, not the ideal situation with anti-draft animals. I planned on doing the best to seal them up, but then add in the fact the room my hogs are in has no heating source, there's a space heater but that's probably going to create a lot of ups and downs temperature wise. I never got the money to purchase a CHE heating system for my guys, and I know I won't have the money to get one this year. You figure its roughly 40 for the thermostat, 20 for the lamp fixture, 20 for the bulb, then at least double it, so 180 plus shipping which I won't have. So I feel I'm going to be risking sickness with the lack of a personal heating system on them, coupled with the fact there is no heat in the second floor of my house, more or less radiant heat from our pellet stoves downstairs, but that can easily be cancelled out with the wind, less if I seal the windows as I had planned, but still its a hard battle, this house doesn't even have insulation in the exterior walls.

Then comes sickness, the closest vet is in Watertown NY, and I know many members live around Lake Ontario and I'm sure well versed in the lovely 'snow belt' effect that is caused during the winter. Needless to say there's a crapload of snow that falls onto Watertown and in between, and I'm basically at the other end, we don't get insane amounts but I'd have to drive there. Along with the possibility of sickness, you couple in the fact their safety net will disappear with my bankruptcy (CareCredit). Again with the lack of hours and saving up, I won't have 500 dollars worth of cash.

Then comes their general health and happiness. There are no major chain pet stores, our local pet store basically does not carry general cat food, it leaves my local grocery store (Hannafords) and Super Walmart, and both only seem to sell a few brands, none of the recommended stuff. 

And last I find I'm not socializing them well enough, I find I'm spending less time per night trying to socialize both, and in the past few weeks it seems that I'm just leaving them to do their own thing in their cages. They were never big fans of being in a playpen, but its not the best setup around here. I'd let them free roam if not for the cat hair that is constantly in the house, I don't want to vacuum since it might freak them out.

So I don't know, I don't feel like I'm being the best owner to them, and that somebody in this world could do better than I am. What do you guys think?

In general it would have probably been better to adopt a hedgehog when I had a better situation where they could have their own room, their own space and such, but I didn't expect myself to be where I am now when I got them. It was also kind of like when I got Vera, she was such a sweet hog, so social and active, and when she died I feel like I did try to replace her. I got Hester who is very anti-social, and Loki who is very shy, so I guess I've had three at all ends of the spectrum. I wouldn't let these guys go to anyone, which would be my main worry, there is no one around here in my general area that knows jack about Hedgehogs, and I wouldn't let these guys go to just anyone. I just want to do what is right by them and not end up in a bad and possibly deadly situation with them over this winter, due to neglect and lack of money.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I've read this a couple times this morning thinking of how to respond. I'm going to be completely straightforward with you.

Puffers, it sounds to me like you are feeling a bit overwhelmed. This comes as a bit of a shock, but you must have been battling with these feelings for a while. I know that you don't take this lightly. That being said...
It would be one thing if you were considering getting hedgies. But you're not - you already have them. You were responsible enought to do lots of research before making your decision. Our circumstances change & sometimes we find ourselves in a position we would not have thought we would be in. So we adjust ourselves & we work with what we have.
Some of your fears are for possible future events. Going down that road is always problematic. While it is good to be prepared for possible problems, you don't want to be ruled by them. Some of our biggest fears never materialize, while other problems arise that we never could have imagined. So you prepare the best you can & then deal with things as they come.
You have always been a great deal of help & information to others & a very valued member of this site. I read every one of your posts before deciding to get a hedgie. And have read every one since. How can we, as (very)active members, council new & potential owners?
You know that Hester & Loki are not & never will be Vera. But think of the progress you have made with each of them? Who else could endear Hester's big butt & cranky disposition than you? And who else would have taken all of the time & effort to figure out that Loki needs total darkness?
As far as not spending enought time with them. You said your slow season is coming up. 
We all have times when we are feeling overwhelmed & need some help & comfort. Ultimately, it is up to you. I would just hate for you to give up too soon, or do something you would regret later.
Now that all that's off my chest...I have 2 che lamps that came with Zoey. I am planning on heating the entire guest room, so I


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Sorry! It wouldn't let me type anymore! 

Anyway, as I was saying... I am planning on heating the entire guest room, suplemented by a space heater, if needed. I don't know what kind the CHE units are. One is a little bigger than the other. If you PM me your address, I will send them to you. (Mind you, that's if you keep the hedgies, don't want to give them to a stranger).
Don't know if that helps at all. My intent with the above post was to be helpful, I hope I wasn't too strong.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Puffers i'm so sorry to hear this  don't really think I can add anything as PJM has got it covered.



PJM said:


> Anyway, as I was saying... I am planning on heating the entire guest room, suplemented by a space heater, if needed. I don't know what kind the CHE units are. One is a little bigger than the other. If you PM me your address, I will send them to you.


PJM you are so kind  !


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Puffers, this comes as a little bit of a shock to me. I only know you from this forum, not personally, but you are one of the most responsible owners I know. When I had all those questions about Herc's weight, your assurances (and stories about the bootylicious Hester Sue :lol: ) have helped me out greatly. You are always there for newer members who need your advice. I'm not going to tell you to keep or get rid of your babies, only you know what's in their best interest. That being said, I agree with PJ. Please don't give up too soon. I can almost guarantee you're a lot stronger than you give yourself credit for. We are all here for you


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

It kind of shocks myself that I wrote it, but I felt it was best to put my cards down on the table and see what others thought, I always go for what is best in the interest of the animal over my own, though I've done a lot of pondering since last night.

First off thank you PMJ for the offering of the CHEs, for now just hold onto them, it shows there's still good people in the world, especially hedgehog owners. I will more enlikley take you up on your very kind offer.

The two main concerns of mine is socializing and heating, which is what I've pondered over most of the morning. I think for one I ended up with two oddball hedgehogs that of course aren't Vera, but I'm guessing Vera came from the breeder near Buffalo. 

I think I feel bad cause the socializing did go to crap over the past month, but even so its probably not a good reason to rehome them. I would not let these guys go to just anyone, it would almost have to be someone from here. There are basically no other hedgehog owners in my region, and even if I educated someone, you never know if they're going to follow through with it. So I feel after pondering today that even if I don't socialize like I should with them, they are being kept healhty and happy even if left in the cage. But when I speak of oddball, I think its just the way they are.

Hester is Anti-Social, despite all the handling and such I've done with her before the fallout, there was very little change in her personality, she never lighten up, and I would proclaim her the example of how a hedgehog acts when not handled by humans from birth, she's retained much of her wild attitude and I love her for it. She wants nothing to do with being handled, eat, wheel, and eat some more.

Loki on the other hand I think I could get to come around, I think he's just been upset by the fact he keeps getting rehomed, and of course rehoming him again wouldn't be the best idea. And he just happens to be a shy guy. I should probably put my concentration into him, and let Hester be Hester. I can always see little changes in him as he's slowly come around these months.

And then heating being the second main issue, I should probably wait and see how things turn out and I've come up with some plans on what to do. I think I can get my room to be draft free with a lot of sealing. We use stuff called 'peel and seal' on the windows, typically not mine but the ones downstairs. Its a silicon seal that in the spring comes up easily. Seal the glass, seal the seams in the window, and then since I work for a place that does glass and plexiglass, have two sheets cut out to the size of the inside of my windows, and seal them in, so in the end my windows would be totally covered by plexiglass and sealed, along with the actual window being sealed.

Heat wise I'm not sure how my room will react, for the past several years we've used pellet stoves and the heat does tend to come up and into my room. Its just on a really crappy and stormy days, I've woken up to it being 60 and below in here, but that is with my door closed and no space heater.

Another thing I can do is we do have a guest bedroom that isn't used, there's only two people who ever use it, an aunt and my brother. My brother when up always sleeps on the couch (cause he does it at home, just falls asleep there, heh), and the aunt who comes and visits is well, moving up here into our town. So the room won't be used very often, even now its mainly storage with a bed. It also has a brand new window in it, and isn't facing the wind like my room, so I might just turn that into their own room.

Thanks guys, I don't plan on giving up on them easily or quickly, its just I was pondering the factors of socializing and heating, plus the safety net disappearing, but I forget once I'm done with bankruptcy, the money in my check isn't going to go to bills, thus I should be able to save up, and if something does come up, there's money I can borrow.

So for now, we move on and prepare for winter. Hopefully now that I do have more free time, I can get into the habit of at least working on Loki, though he's such a grump about being woken up, I've never dared wake him up in the afternoon, though his previous owner had done so, he's just gotten use to being not disturbed. Mealies always go a long ways.

Again PMJ and everyone else, thank you for the reassurance. I'll chew and plan some more, hopefully for the best.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Puffers, I think you are a wonderful hedgehog owner. I have learned so much from your posts; if not for your posts about problem solving Loki's darkness issues I woulnd't have realized that my own hedgie had the same problems going on.

I'm so glad that you are posting about this issue because I think it's a situation that more people are in than would admit it, or might find themselves in. Your posts and the advice that was given are all very helpful to read. Thanks for all the info you've posted, and I hope you are able to work out a good situation for your little hedgehogs!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

Puffers, the food issue--Amazon offers free shipping for one year to students. it has many brands. if you want, i can look into setting up my "edu" email and sign up for that. then i'd be able to help you cut down on the shipping costs.


----------

